# Du 3G & 4g Frequencies



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Du & Etisalat both use 2100MHz for their 3G UMTS/HSPA networks. They also both have GSM 900MHz.

Du also has some 3G coverage on the 1800MHz band.

I think your 3G should be fine but many North American handsets are set to 850MHZ for GSM so you might not be able to get this.


----------



## lordvader (Sep 24, 2008)

My friend has a S3 Verizon phone from USA

& he gets 4g LTE on his phone (Du)
but when i ran a speed test its slower than regular 3g here
with my Note 2 (Etisalat)


----------

